# General Megaharrison Worship/Angst Thread



## NO (Mar 31, 2015)

> *Popular NF mod Megaharrison promoted to Super Moderator.*
> By Pamela Brown, Frederik Pleitgen and Laura Smith-Spark, CNN
> Updated 2:12 PM ET, Tue March 31, 2015
> 
> ...


Source:


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 31, 2015)

Shut the fuck up Jay.


----------



## NO (Mar 31, 2015)

NaS said:


> Shut the fuck up Jay.


Go back to rapping about your shitty life.


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 31, 2015)

.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 31, 2015)

That's the best you can do?

You guys are slippin'.

:WOW

.


----------



## NO (Mar 31, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> That's the best you can do?
> 
> You guys are slippin'.
> .



That's what I said about this AF joke.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 31, 2015)

It's Area 11. Bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## NO (Mar 31, 2015)

NaS said:


> It's Area 11. Bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


There are some quality problem members in A11, but at least we don't have Megaharrison.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 31, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> There are some quality problem members in A11, but at least we don't have Megaharrison.



Would rather have Mega than any other mod here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

> "I...didn't do anything," Blue shockingly said, which later prompted questions of administrative integrity on the forum.



i'm giggling


----------



## NO (Mar 31, 2015)

NaS said:


> Would rather have Mega than any other mod here.




I'd take a permaban and account post wipe if it meant Mega got demodded today.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 31, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> I'd take a permaban and account post wipe if it meant Mega got demodded today.



Why the fuck you telling me this for? I don't know you. Fuck off before I throw these e-Hands at your life.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 31, 2015)

good news i guess?


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 31, 2015)

jayjay?? said:
			
		

> I'd take a permaban and account post wipe if it meant Mega got demodded today.


And nothing of value would be lost.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm sure Mega will give a state to the Palestinians.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2015)

based               mega
this means good things for the blender-area 11 relations


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 31, 2015)

> "I...didn't do anything," Blue shockingly said, which later prompted questions of administrative integrity on the forum.



Narutoforumsgate.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 31, 2015)

> "Correct, he's been an actual moderator for only 1 day. He's been a fucking racist cunt for 7 years," said Lucaniel. "I'm an aloofiarch, though."



Citation please.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2015)

> "The bing bong circulates," said WAD.



perfect closer
perfect thread


----------



## KidTony (Mar 31, 2015)

popular is an opinion. i can't stand the clown.


----------



## Juda (Mar 31, 2015)

Haha                              .  I like Mega, he's cool .


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 31, 2015)

Mega is glorious


----------



## Suit (Mar 31, 2015)

> "Correct, he's been an actual moderator for only 1 day. He's been a fucking racist cunt for 7 years," said Lucaniel. "I'm an aloofiarch, though."



Fucking topkek 



> "His behavior has changed." Seto Kaibo added, "I mean, he's gotten worse."



As a person who read this exchange...

My fucking sides 



> "The bing bong circulates," said WAD.



Fatality. My sides are done


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 31, 2015)

Nominate a renown bigot as your super moderator on a site that's like 40% black. That white supremacist lottery runs deep.  :


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> on a site that's like *40% black*


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 31, 2015)

>24'd 


strong thread jayjay


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 31, 2015)

NaS said:


> Why the fuck you telling me this for? I don't know you. Fuck off before I throw these e-Hands at your life.



You're French don't you mean bend over and let him have his way?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Nominate a renown bigot as your super moderator on a site that's like 40% black. That white supremacist lottery runs deep.  :



NF's standards for moderation were already hopelessly shitty the moment they made Mega a mod. Making him a super mod is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 1, 2015)

LOL. I cant with this right now.


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 1, 2015)

This actually made me crack a smile.

Pretty good, jayjay.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2015)

good thread


----------



## Queen Vag (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh jayjay

You don't disappoint me bb


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2015)

Someone promote Mega to admin, I just wanna see what happens.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 1, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Someone promote Mega to admin, I just wanna see what happens.



Someone promote Nep Nep here to admin so I can see this "Nep Nep Power" she keeps going on about.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 1, 2015)

The gods are trying to stop progress. I was plagued with the stomach virus from hell so I couldn't revel in this butthurt


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 1, 2015)

That's one heck of a virus, it's even taken the blue out of your name.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 1, 2015)

ahahahaha, this is so much newsworthy thread. I love it.


----------



## Cord (Apr 1, 2015)

5-starring this thread before it gets locked.

It gave me a good laugh btw.


----------



## Roman (Apr 1, 2015)

Thread of the year.


----------



## Son of Goku (Apr 1, 2015)

Radicals around the world are on the rise. Why should NF be the exception? 


EDIT: Shut up NaS.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## KidTony (Apr 1, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> The gods are trying to stop progress. I was plagued with the stomach virus from hell so I couldn't revel in this butthurt



too bad it didn't kill you 




too far?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2015)

KidTony said:


> popular is an opinion. i can't stand the clown.



So things aren't popular unless you like them?


----------



## blueblip (Apr 1, 2015)

Mider T said:


> So things aren't popular unless you like them?


Dunno about him, but I know my tastes/opinions are objectively better than anyone else's. Because I'm a dick, and that's life.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

Such a waste of fucking thread space. A-11ers get the fuck out my cafe. Son of Goku you can go suck a dick too btw.

Mega don't need S'mod status to be awesome. He's fucking Mega.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 1, 2015)

Mider T said:


> So things aren't popular unless you like them?



based on how many people can't stand his racist guts, i'd say i was right that "popular" is a matter of opinion in this case.


----------



## Roman (Apr 1, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Dunno about him, but I know my tastes/opinions are objectively better than anyone else's. Because I'm a dick, and that's life.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Such a waste of fucking thread space. A-11ers get the fuck out my cafe. Son of Goku you can go suck a dick too btw.
> 
> Mega don't need S'mod status to be awesome. He's fucking Mega.



and you don't need that avatar to be a gansta wannabe poser. Bitch, everyone knows french people are pussies stop fronting.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 1, 2015)

Sadly, I can only dream


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

KidTony said:


> and you don't need that avatar to be a gansta wannabe poser. Bitch, everyone knows french people are pussies stop fronting.



You can't even spell gangsta correctly you illiterate friend. How dare you address me? Go make a you hate America thread even though you live in the US you mark ass trick.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 1, 2015)

lol we got ourselves a parisian gangsta overhere. What do yo rap about how tough you are in front of the Louvre sipping  cafe au lait and eating baguettes?  Bitch i'd fuck your french ass up, slap your wife in the ass and make her call me daddy, sit your ass down and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

KidTony said:


> lol we got ourselves a parisian gangsta overhere. What do yo rap about how tough you are in front of the Louvre sipping  cafe au lait and eating baguettes?  Bitch i'd fuck your french ass up, slap your wife in the ass and make her call me daddy, sit your ass down and shut the fuck up.



You sound white.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2015)

What the fuck


----------



## Masaki (Apr 1, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> That's the best you can do?
> 
> You guys are slippin'.
> 
> ...



It's just jayjay23.  Just play along, we let him believe he's doing a good job


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

He did a great job though.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

Drop me a beat Blip I'm ready.


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

yeah, drop 16


----------



## Son of Goku (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Such a waste of fucking thread space. A-11ers get the fuck out my cafe. Son of Goku you can go suck a dick too btw.
> 
> Mega don't need S'mod status to be awesome. He's fucking Mega.



Hm, this one seems appropriate:



:rofl


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

Now you're boring me. Moving on to something better, like your girl did.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Drop me a beat Blip I'm ready.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 1, 2015)

When I hear drop a beat, I generally picture someone beating their kid for disciplinary purpose.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

blueblip said:


>




Yo I'm bout to rip...



ThunderCunt said:


> When I hear drop a beat, I generally picture someone beating their kid for disciplinary purpose.



Wow you just killed the vibe on that one.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Yo I'm bout to rip...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just killed the vibe on that one.



you do know that I am not cool enough for hippity-hoppity lingo?


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 1, 2015)

Not this shit again.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 1, 2015)

This thread is killing me.


----------



## Son of Goku (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Now you're boring me. Moving on to something better, like your girl did.



Only because she caught me with your momma. 

But she'll be back.


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 1, 2015)

This OP is amazing.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Only because she caught me with your momma.
> 
> But she'll be back.



Mom joke. Right. You traded a semi ok looking chick for an old woman. I guess Gilf humping is your specialty. I can respect that.


----------



## Son of Goku (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, you tried. I can respect that.


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

Klad using those poms poms to their fullest.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2015)

someone tell Nas to please shut the hell up

pls


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 1, 2015)

Flow said:


> Klad using those poms poms to their fullest.



that implies im dick riding, kill yourself


----------



## blueblip (Apr 1, 2015)

Tum saale firangi...

Dhang ke gaali bhi nahin de sakte ho! Lame!


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> someone tell Nas to please shut the hell up
> 
> pls



As a mod if you can't do it who the fuck can? I pay homage to my Jew Overlord as the almighty Savior.


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

The Handsome Klad said:


> that implies im dick riding, kill yourself



You even taking his words? What else you got from him in your mouth?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 1, 2015)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm putting 20 on the big guy


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

Klad and I bout to squad up in this bitch. Come at us with everything you got.


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

He's below your desk? Why this dude taking forever to get a response out again?


----------



## Son of Goku (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Klad and I bout to squad up in this bitch. Come at us with everything you got.


Threesome? No thank you, but you boys have at it!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2015)

You guys managed to turn a genuinely good thread into something that makes me cringe like an armadillo.

That's impressive.


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

We ain't making yo dick soft, tell yo boy to get better at his tongue work if you tryin to get hard bruh.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Does Klad even allow that to happen?





Flow said:


> We ain't making yo dick soft, tell yo boy to get better at his tongue work if you tryin to get hard bruh.



I said you two are softer than my dick when it's flaccid. First lets learn what metaphors are and how they work.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 1, 2015)

so your dick is never flaccid?
how am I to interpret this


----------



## blueblip (Apr 1, 2015)

Seriously guys, knock it off.

If this thread gets any more white, you'll summon Vanilla Ice.


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

The only reason why your dick is soft is because you don't like the work it's getting.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 1, 2015)

your dick has a job?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 1, 2015)

I would love for Cax to come in here and show how flaming is to be done

I miss Cax prime
I really do
But the man is probably having a life so


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

Bow down. **


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

You still haven't even went after blueblip though.


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

You fakin cause you know Blip would crush you. Same thing Klad was doing earlier to an extent.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

I like when you instigate lol.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> I like hand jobs. So where do we go from here?



Well as long as you wanna continue this "I'm totally not gay but you should aknowledge my penis" rhetoric, my inbox is always open to dickpics


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> Well as long as you wanna continue this "I'm totally not gay but you should aknowledge my penis" rhetoric, my inbox is always open to dickpics



Fuck an inbox, bro I'm HH diamond.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 1, 2015)

could've figured you were all talk

disappointing


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> blub blub blub


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

@Klad,

Wipe your fucking mouth before you come up at me like that.


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

Alright, I believe you two go hand in hand. Just can't trust what NaS says at times.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

Flow said:


> Alright, I believe you two go hand in hand. Just can't trust what NaS says at times.



We used to be that way...


----------



## Queen Vag (Apr 1, 2015)

I second you sending dick pics


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 1, 2015)

Flow said:


> @Klad,
> 
> Wipe your fucking mouth before you come up at me like that.



i dont need to, you's a bitch


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 1, 2015)

someone third it
with enough peer pressure he'll crack
he's that kind of attention seeking nerd


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

The Handsome Klad said:


> i dont need to



You gonna come up in here talkin mad shit with NaS's cum all over your face? I gotta admit, that's O.D.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

If Imma get banned, it's gonna be something more than to make some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) beat off to it.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Blip handle my dongle cable.


brb. Need to get an adapter to make it work. American standard don't fit in Asian ports.



Flow said:


> Alright, I believe you two go hand in hand. Just can't trust what NaS says at times.


You need to relax and let Nas Flow into you.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Such a waste of fucking thread space. A-11ers get the fuck out my cafe. Son of Goku you can go suck a dick too btw.
> 
> Mega don't need S'mod status to be awesome. He's fucking Mega.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> If Imma get banned, it's gonna be something more than to make some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) beat off to it.



you dense whore

i specifically said inbox
you're the one making this transaction more complicated than it should be


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

We aren't going to see NaS get bodied in this thread, but he deserves it.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> blubbity blub blub


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 1, 2015)

Flow said:


> You gonna come up in here talkin mad shit with NaS's cum all over your face? I gotta admit, that's O.D.



i aint got none and you still a bitch, you're probably toms bitch boy

only pussy has been on this tounge.


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm done, I clowned you for two pages. Bow down.


----------



## Son of Goku (Apr 1, 2015)

Klad and NaS on their first date:


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 1, 2015)

KidTony said:


> too bad it didn't kill you



Shitting in your mom's pretty white mouth cured me.

Btw stickying this thread to immortalize its grandeur for all time.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Shitting in your mom's pretty white mouth cured me.



Like a boss.


----------



## Son of Goku (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Juda (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry to see you demoted back into Mod Mega. I think you wouldve made a great Super Mod, but keep working hard and youll get it back


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 1, 2015)

He never got promoted to begin with.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 1, 2015)

When are hunger games for next mod gonna begin


----------



## blueblip (Apr 2, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Shitting in your mom's pretty white mouth cured me.
> 
> Btw stickying this thread to immortalize its grandeur for all time.


FYI, you might want to reconsider this.

90% of the thread is people shit talking each other and all in all A11 posting at it's worst. Not quite the legacy I'd want attached to myself


----------



## EJ (Apr 2, 2015)

hahahahahhaha


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2015)

blueblip said:


> 90% of the thread...  is A11 posting at it's worst.



.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 2, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .


So...you're saying it actually gets worst than this?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2015)

>the cafe complaining about KOALA T posting


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2015)

blueblip said:


> So...you're saying it actually gets worst than this?



.

...



afgpride said:


> >24'd
> 
> strong thread jayjay





Val said:


> Oh jayjay
> 
> You don't disappoint me bb





Cordelia said:


> 5-starring this thread before it gets locked.
> 
> It gave me a good laugh btw.





Freedan said:


> Thread of the year.





Masaki said:


> It's just jayjay23.  Just play along, we let him believe he's doing a good job





Flow said:


> He did a great job though.





Shinobu said:


> This OP is amazing.



...

...



blueblip said:


> 90% of the thread...  is A11 posting at it's worst.





.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 2, 2015)

You missed the last few pages


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2015)

A Chelydra endorsement is a pretty bad one, birds of a feather I suppose.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 2, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A Chelydra endorsement is a pretty bad one, birds of a feather I suppose.



Heaven forbid I actually say what needs to be done rather than simply stick your head in the ground and ignore the problems at hand.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2015)

Because genocide is a solution...


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 2, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because genocide is a solution...



I have said nothing about genocide


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 2, 2015)

Why should I worship you?


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 4, 2015)

Its hilarious how...

Everyone tries to emulate the A11 practice of typing as little as humanly possible.

Don't people realize that's a basic bullshit artist tactic? 

People do that deliberately because they know most of the things that come out of their mouths are lies.

In theory, it makes it tougher for people to catch on to the fact that they are lying.

Those equipped with a decent bullshit detector will catch on to it, very quickly.  

.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Apr 9, 2015)

General Megaharrison... 

Wow, Moe-kun is a general now. :amazed


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Who is this A11 everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## baconbits (Apr 9, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Who is this A11 everyone keeps talking about?



Nothing of consequence.


----------



## Adunis (Apr 19, 2015)

I will gladly cause genocides in his name.


----------



## Sans (Oct 25, 2015)

NaS said:


> Such a waste of fucking thread space. A-11ers get the fuck out my cafe. Son of Goku you can go suck a dick too btw.
> 
> Mega don't need S'mod status to be awesome. He's fucking Mega.



I'm going to let you in on a secret.

The year you joined an online forum means absolutely fucking nothing, and you should feel bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 25, 2015)

The fuck you talking about?


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 25, 2015)

Someone who doesn't recognize the supreme relevancy of join date should not have a Stannis the Mannis signature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 25, 2015)

07 master race


----------



## Sans (Oct 26, 2015)

NaS said:


> The fuck you talking about?



It seems like a pretty simple concept to me, what part don't you understand? 

Might I suggest this link to help you out?





Megaharrison said:


> Someone who doesn't recognize the supreme relevancy of join date should not have a Stannis the Mannis signature.



What would you propose be done about it?


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 26, 2015)

Komnenos said:


> I'm going to let you in on a secret.
> 
> The year you joined an online forum means absolutely fucking nothing, and you should feel bad.



Wad did join nf in the distant future and reznor joined it 30 years before it was created so I'd say you're wrong

They tell us who has access to time travel machines
Now all we need is a plan and a horde of wild bloodthirsty mercenaries before we execute plan A part IV section 3b, as well as the holder and wielder of said time machines


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 26, 2015)

Bro your learning tools you used to succeed in life, I have to refuse. But backing up what you state would be great.


----------



## Sans (Oct 26, 2015)

I was pointlessly antagonistic and I'm not entirely sure why, so I guess the right thing to do here would be offer an apology.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 26, 2015)

Uh, no. Don't.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 26, 2015)

Kenneth and I joined around the same time. 2008 fucking master race confirmed.


----------



## Spock (Nov 6, 2015)

lol whats this thread about


----------



## Spock (Nov 6, 2015)

thats a tough tough poll


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 19, 2016)

Hello person  .


----------



## baconbits (May 19, 2016)

What made you necro this?


----------



## EJ (May 19, 2016)

Why is this thread even stickied anymore?


----------



## dr_shadow (May 19, 2016)

Flow said:


> Why is this thread even stickied anymore?



I've been thinking of un-sticking it, or changing the title, but I feel like that would make me no better than ISIS blowing up Assyrian ruins.

Megaharrison is the Eternal President of the Café, after all. Me and Amanda are just Party secretaries.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2016)

Sans said:


> I'm going to let you in on a secret.
> 
> The year you joined an online forum means absolutely fucking nothing, and you should feel bad.


I'm raging because nobody caught this.

A11 is short for Area 11, the old name for the Chatterbox.  Not the year someone joined in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baconbits (May 20, 2016)

I know I caught it.  NaS already gave him the e-elbow for it and everyone else just ignored it.


----------



## Xion (Jun 24, 2016)

Is Megaharrison okay?
He disappeared just as Israeli politics got interesting.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 27, 2016)

He's conducting covert ops in Iran.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 27, 2016)

Why is this thread still stickied? Do I have to use my hands like I did the other day?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 27, 2016)

NaS said:


> Why is this thread still stickied? Do I have to use my hands like I did the other day?



Mega said it's stickied for all time, and so it shall remain.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2016)

NaS said:


> Why is this thread still stickied? Do I have to use my hands like I did the other day?





mr_shadow said:


> Mega said it's stickied for all time, and so it shall remain.



So basically you guys are here to not do anything. Gotchya.


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 28, 2016)

I still laugh at how people in here have their head so stuck up their ass that they demand Mods have the same political views as them
If you want to criticize Mega, criticize her policies, not that he has the same Political views as your abusive father


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 28, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> I still laugh at how people in here have their head so stuck up their ass that they demand Mods have the same political views as them
> If you want to criticize Mega, criticize her policies, not that he has the same Political views as your abusive father


Stick with one pronoun. Mega is either a male or female.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2016)

I still laugh at how people in here have their head so stuck up their ass that they demand Mods have the same political views as them
If you want to criticize Mega, criticize her policies, not that he has the same Political views as your abusive father


----------



## Son of Goku (Jun 28, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> I still laugh at how people in here have their head so stuck up their ass that they demand Mods have the same political views as them
> If you want to criticize Mega, criticize her policies, not that he has the same Political views as your abusive father



What is this, I don't even...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 28, 2016)

NaS said:


> Stick with one pronoun. Mega is either a male or female.


Check your CISgender privledge.  She would like to be referred to with whatever he is feeling at the moment.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 28, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Check your CISgender privledge.  She would like to be referred to with whatever he is feeling at the moment.


Yea im sorry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2016)

Junkrat is busted

-huge damage all aoe
-low skill floor 
-huge range with ult
-hard cc
-gives vision (people triggering traps)
-strong area control

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Jul 7, 2016)

wat said:


> Junkrat is busted
> 
> -huge damage all aoe
> -low skill floor
> ...



real world problems

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 7, 2016)

I was actually born with both sets of sex organs. I'm asexually reproducing as we speak.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 8, 2016)

Megaharrison said:


> I was actually born with both sets of sex organs. I'm asexually reproducing as we speak.


Were you born this way, or is it from so many people telling you to go fuck yourself? Scientifically curious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

